# Hat RM den Karbonboom verschlafen?



## wilson (21. Juli 2007)

Macht mir etwas Sorgen, dass die Zeichen bisher nicht dahin deuten, dass es bei RM in näherer Zukunft ein Karbonrahmen geben wird. Man kann davon halten was man will, es ist aber das, wonach der Markt verlangt und ich errinnere mich daran, was mit traditionsreichen Herstellern passiert ist, die damals den Sprung von Stahl auf Alu nicht geschafft haben.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Juli 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Macht mir etwas Sorgen, dass die Zeichen bisher nicht dahin deuten, dass es bei RM in näherer Zukunft ein Karbonrahmen geben wird. Man kann davon halten was man will, es ist aber das, wonach der Markt verlangt und ich errinnere mich daran, was mit traditionsreichen Herstellern passiert ist, die damals den Sprung von Stahl auf Alu nicht geschafft haben.



Ich seh Ihn vor mir. Den VERTEX in Canuck Lackierung und aus Carbon. Unterrohr weiß und den Rocky Mountain und VERTEX Schriftzug ausgespart, sodas man die Carbonfasern sehen kann. Siehst Du Ihn nicht ?
Soll ich Dir mal ein Bild posten  ich hab mir den so bestellt mal sehn was passiert ? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (22. Juli 2007)

Genau. Meinetwegen made in Chinada, wie die anderen Vertexes auch.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juli 2007)

An mir sind bei der diesjährigen BJT bergauf so viele Carbonhobel vorbeigeflogen  , da kann man schon neidisch werden. Hab mir da auch so meine Gedanken gemacht.... Dafür gings mit dem Element bergab um so besser, leider gab es kaum lohnende Passagen


----------



## RM Matthias (16. August 2007)

Ich frage mich auch schon warum RM nicht schon was aus Carbon auf den Markt bringt.
Wer ehrlich ist muss zugeben das man schon gerne ein Carbon Bike hätte!

Oder??


----------



## nuts (17. August 2007)

nein. Rocky Mountain muss in diesem Fall nicht als erster mit auf der Welle reiten. 
Wegen mir koennen sie noch drei Jahre warten, sehen, ob sich carbon etabliert hat, und dann einen lange entwickelt und getesteten, Formvollendeten Carbon Rahmen auf den Markt bringen. 

Aber wenn irgendwelche anderen Fahrer bei Races mit Carbon Bikes an euch vorbeiziehen, liegt das nicht (nur) am Fahrrad.

Carbon passt nicht recht zu Rocky Mountain, weill ja doch sehr andere Rahmenformen gebaut werden, vergleicht doch mal das Scott Ransom mit dem Slayer...
wenn Rocky etwas aus Carbon baut, sollte es eher in Richtung Scott Spark gehen...


----------



## horstj (17. August 2007)

da dürften zwei dinge zusammen kommen:
- die rahmenformen, die beherrst werden (wurde schon angesprochen)
- deutsche mtb zeitschriften haben den carbon boom in dlanden im internationalen vergleich auch überproportional befördert.
das rm carbon erfahrung hat zeigen ja die strassenräder.


----------



## Nofaith (17. August 2007)

Zu den RM-Carbon-Rennrad-Rahmen, die kommen von Columbus!

Zum restlichen Thema Carbon: Wer braucht's wirklich?!?!?

Ein interresanter O-Ton findet sich in der aktuellen MB zum Thema Carbon von Peter Denk(Scott):

Für Enduristen, die auch längere Touren absolvieren, ist das leichte Carbon-Ransom die erste Wahl. Für Bikepark-Piloten empfiehlt sich eher die Alu-Version.

Für mich klingt das nach einer Nutzungseinschränkung eines Bikes, das von allen Zeitschriften bis ins letzte gefeiert wurde.


----------



## wilson (17. August 2007)

Im Moment würde ich, wenn ich bei identischer Geometrie die Wahl zwischen Carbon und Alu habe, noch jederzeit das Alu wählen, selbst wenn ich damit 500g Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehme und bei jeder Art von MTB, auch beim CC Hardtail. Solange man nicht weiss, was bei Mikroschäden z.B. durch Steinschläge passiert, ist man mit Alu einfach auf der sicheren Seite. Die Tatsache ist aber, dass im Rennzirkus der Pros die meisten bereits mit Carbon unterwegs sind. Die kümmert einen Dreck, ob sie nach dem Rennen den Rahmen tauschen müssen oder nicht. Daran orientiert sich der zahlungskräftige Ottonormalverbraucher nun mal, ob sinnvoll oder nicht und wenn letztlich keine Pros mehr mit RM Bikes starten, ist das nicht gut für die Marke. Es würde RM also gut anstehen, z.B. ein Vertex und ein Element aus Carbon anzubieten, ob das jemand braucht und obs sinnvoll ist, ist völlig unerheblich.


----------



## el Lingo (17. August 2007)

Wer Rocky schon eine Weile kennt, der weiß, dass man mal einen Carbon-"Freerider" hat, das 2xs. Und man hat es nur ein Jahr gebaut, also lag es entweder am Preis/Absatzmenge oder daran, dass es für den Einsatzbereich nicht gut war. Die Diskussion ist eh hinfällig, da sie keinen Einfluss auf RM hat und hier einige, speziell Wilson, in jedem Post eh nur das gleiche, ein bisschen anders formuliert, schreibt. Sollte Euch eigentlich mal auffallen


----------



## Nofaith (17. August 2007)

@ el Ling: Du hast 100%tig Recht

Vielleicht steht der heimliche Wunsch nach einem Carbon-Bike dahinter  

Es ist sinnlos diese Diskussion x-mal wieder zu pushen und zu versuchen die Leute vom "must have" eines Carbon-Bikes zu überzeugen! Als nächstes wird gefordert das Dekerf und Co anfangen zu laminieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inverted (18. August 2007)

ohja, easton hat den Carbonrohrsatzboom verschlafen!


----------



## akeem (21. August 2007)

Titanal wurde von den einschlägigen Zeitschriften in den 90 ern auch mal als der kommende Werkstoff im Fahradbau proklamiert......


----------



## subdiver (21. August 2007)

Einen Titan-Rahmen würde ich jederzeit einem Carbon-Rahmen vorziehen
 
Denn im Vergleich zu Carbon (und Alu) ist Titan langlebiger und man braucht kein Angst vor Steinschlägen 
und Lackabplatzern zu haben  

Leider sind Titan-Rahmen viel zu teuer in der Herstellung 

In ein paar Jahren werden die Carbonfahrer sicherlich mit losen Aluschalen 
beim Tret- und Steuerkopflager zu rechnen haben  
Denn die Verklebungen zwischen dem Carbon und Alu sehe ich als Schwachstelle.
Dann lieber einen 300gramm schwereren Alurahmen fahren, passt sowieso besser zu Rocky


----------



## ow1 (21. August 2007)

inverted schrieb:


> ohja, easton hat den Carbonrohrsatzboom verschlafen!



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Easton hat mit BMC http://www.bmc-racing.com/ die Nanotube Rohre in wirklich schönen Carbonrahmen verarbeitet. 
Zitat BMC: 
Die Pro Machine SLC01, die neue Rennmaschine des Phonak Cycling Teams, ist eine Sensation im Rennradmarkt: Weltweit erstmalig wird ein Fahrradrahmen komplett mit der revolutionären Easton Carbon Nanotube Technologie gefertigt.


----------



## wilson (18. Juli 2008)

Kommt jetzt also doch, will man den Heftchen und den Beiträgen hier Glauben schenken (Altitude, Vertex, Element (?)). Na also. Wurde auch Zeit!


----------



## rocsam (18. Juli 2008)

...Rahmen aus Carbonfasern für ein MTB-Fully sind nichts weiter als Marketing. Durch die explodierenden Alu-Preise sucht man nach günstigeren Ersatzmaterialien, die auch noch teurer verkauft werden können. Gegen Carbon spricht beim Fully auch, dass es an den Berührungspunkten der Alu-Lager zum Carbon-Rahmen immer zu Problemen kommen wird, da Alu ein komplett anderes Schwingungs- und Druckspitzen-Verhalten/Dämpfungsverhalten aufweist, als Carbon. Carbon-Rahmen sind fahrende Zeitbomben, da Brüche plötzlich und ohne Vorankündigung auftreten. Es ist schon nachgewiesen worden, dass ein Rad zB  von jemand unbeteiligtem unglücklich umgestossen wurde und sich durch dieses an sich simple Umfallen Mikrorisse gebildet haben, die einige (zehn-)tausend Lastwechselvorgänge später zum Bruch geführt haben...Wenn so etwas vom Carbon-Rad -Besitzer unbemerkt geschieht-Wer kann sein Bike immer im Auge behalten?? Carbon braucht kein Mensch, außer vielleicht für sein Ego. Trotzdem wird RM das neue Altitude auch in einer Carbon-Version aus Taiwanesischer Fertigung anbieten. Die Designer schwärmen beim Werkstoff Carbon von schier unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten, die Rahmenform bzw die "Rohre" völlig neu, eben technisch aussehender" zu designen. Zudem werden oder sind Carbon Rahmen in der Herstellung schon billiger als Alu-Rahmen (Aussage eines Produktentwicklers) Die Gewichtsersparnis von 300-600Gramm im Vergleich zu Alu-Rahmen sind höchstens im Profi-Bereich entscheidend, dort kann ein gesponsorter Fahrer auch problemlos mehrere Rahmen pro Jahr verschleißen. Ein befreundeter Freeride-Pro und Carbon-Testfahrer hat mir kürzlich verraten, dass er mind. 3 Carbon-Rahmen pro Jahr verschleißt; zudem würde er persönlich IMMER einen Alu-Rahmen wg der Haltbarkeit vorziehen...
P.S: Die technischen Infos entsprechen dem heutigen Stand, natürlich will auch ich nicht ganz ausschließen, dass es in ein paar Jahren Carbon-Rahmen gibt, die den Alurahmen technisch ebenbürtig sind, zur Zeit sind sie es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Juli 2008)

scheiÃt auf Carbon nehmt Alu oder Titan ist immernoch das beste zwar ist Alu nicht so leicht aber robuster aufjedenfall. Ich sag nur, unserm Teamfahrer von unserm Radladen, fÃ¤hrtn SCOTT Addict fÃ¼r 10.000 â¬ tempo 100, zimlich viele Steine auf der Fahrban gewesen und was macht son Steinchen in grÃ¶Ãe von ca. 0,5 x 0,5 cm? NatÃ¼rlich! ein Loch, als ich das gesehen hab, habe ich mir auch so die Gedanken gemacht, wird Carbon wirklich der neue Stoff fÃ¼r Bikes sein? Haben den Rahmen bei Scott eingeschickt die haben uns den Rahmen dann wieder unrepariert zurÃ¼ck geschickt undn Brief geschrieben das sie sowas nicht machen kÃ¶nnen und uns leider keinen neuen Rahmen zukommen lassen. Jetzt iser unterwegs nach Frankreich zu soner kleinen Familienfirma die auf Carbon rahmen spezialisiert sind. Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## wilson (19. Juli 2008)

Es ist doch völlig egal, ob Carbon gut ist oder nicht. Es ist im Trend und wird gekauft, und wenn RM nichts verkauft, werden sie auch keine Alubikes mehr machen können. 

Übrigens würde es meinem Vorredner gut tun, wenn er wenigstens die rudimentärsten Rechtschreiberegeln beachten würde. Dann könnte man seine Posts auch verstehen.


----------



## rocsam (19. Juli 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Es ist doch völlig egal, ob Carbon gut ist oder nicht. Es ist im Trend und wird gekauft, und wenn RM nichts verkauft, werden sie auch keine Alubikes mehr machen können.
> 
> Übrigens würde es meinem Vorredner gut tun, wenn er wenigstens die rudimentärsten Rechtschreiberegeln beachten würde. Dann könnte man seine Posts auch verstehen.



...naja, ich hab ihn verstanden....

trotzdem:
.....wer sich in der Historie von RM auskennt, weiß, dass sich gerade diese Marke nie damit begnügt hat, irgendwelchen TRENDS hinterherzulaufen: Das 3D-Link wird seit 1996 behutsam weiterentwickelt, in dieser Zeitspanne haben andere Hersteller schon das dritte oder vierte Mal die Voll-Federung "neu erfunden"; das ETS-X-Konzept wurde seit 2002 über 6 Jahre trotz vieler Rahmendefekte stur beibehalten; Hydroforming wurde lange abgelehnt, da diese Art der "Rohrquetschung" viele Fragen bezüglich der Haltbarkeit offenliess usw. Das RM bald pleite geht, wenn es nicht massiv Carbon-Bikes anbietet halte ich für eine sehr gewagte These...


----------



## numinisflo (19. Juli 2008)

Warum um alles in der Welt sollte RM keine Carbonbikes bauen? Der Werkstoff hat sich ja wohl nicht nur in der Bikebranche längst etabliert.
Und zudem fertigen sie ja bereits Carbon-Rennräder sowie Carbon-Hinterbauten, da ist der Weg sowieso nicht mehr weit...


----------



## dubbel (19. Juli 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> scheißt auf Carbon nehmt Alu oder Titan ...


Hat RM den Titanboom verschlafen?


----------



## matzeberlin (19. Juli 2008)

akeem schrieb:


> Titanal wurde von den einschlägigen....



und nicht titan

für die die damit nichts anfangen können

http://www.smolik-velotech.de/glossar/tu_TITANAL.htm


----------



## teatimetom (19. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ...naja, ich hab ihn verstanden....
> 
> trotzdem:
> .....wer sich in der Historie von RM auskennt, weiß, dass sich gerade diese Marke nie damit begnügt hat, irgendwelchen TRENDS hinterherzulaufen....
> ...



 wenn rocky so weiter macht,
dann wird man bald  nicht nur  im bikepark kein rmb mehr sehen  

gepaart mit klugen garantie bedingungen für die früheren freeride und dh bikes  
ja rocky war schon immer etwas besonderes


----------



## Nofaith (19. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub am RM-Himmel hängen momentan wohl ziemlich "schwarze Wolken". 

Man wird ja nicht ohne Grund die "Oldschool Linie" verlassen und in Carbon, Hydroforming und Taiwan-Fertigung machen.


----------



## dubbel (19. Juli 2008)

anders ausgedrückt: 
Ein Hersteller wird ja nicht ohne Grund Umsatz machen wollen.


----------



## wilson (19. Juli 2008)

RM? Die haben kein Interess an Umsatz. Alles Idealisten, die nur aus Liebe zum Sport für eine kleine, eingeschworene Fangemeinde zuhause in ihrem Schuppen in Canada Bikes aus Alu und Stahl in kleinen Stückzahlen produzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breezer2 (19. Juli 2008)

... also mir reicht es, wenn ich bei superleichten Carbon-Sattelstützen, -Lenkern oder besonders leichten Radsätzen ein Auge auf den Zustand haben muss. Da darf der Rahmen dann ruhig etwas _weniger _heikel sein.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Juli 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Übrigens würde es meinem Vorredner gut tun, wenn er wenigstens die rudimentärsten Rechtschreiberegeln beachten würde. Dann könnte man seine Posts auch verstehen.



Ich hab nicht wirklich bock bei sonem langen Text irgentwelche Rechtschreibregeln zu beachten schließlich ist das hier ein Forum und keine Abi-Prüfung.


----------



## subdiver (20. Juli 2008)

Mir ist gestern bei einer Bergtour mein Element umgefallen 

Dabei knallte die Carbon-Sitzstrebe auf einen Stein und verusachte 
eine Macke bis hin zur Carbonfaser  

Da möchte ich mit gar nicht vorstellen, wie das Carbon nach einem richtigen Sturz 
und nicht nur nach einem Umfaller aussieht 

Nun werde ich versuchen diese Macke mit 2-K-Kleber überzustreichen
und hoffen, dass die Strebe an dieser Stelle nicht bricht.

Aber wer weiß das schon 

Meiner Meinung nach hat ein so sensibles Material wie Carbon 
nichts aber auch rein gar nichts im harten Alpeneinsatz verloren.
Für Schickimicki an der Eisdiele mag Carbon aber seine Berechtigung haben 

Zudem möchte ich keinen taiwanesischen Plastikrahmen fahren.

B.t.w. wer weiß was diese Carbon-Sitzstrebe vom Element kostet ?


----------



## wilson (20. Juli 2008)

Die Sorge ist unbegründet. Solange die Faserstruktur nicht tangiert ist, wird die nicht brechen. Wenn das Material so heikel wäre, gäbe es tausende von Berichten über gebrochene Sattelstützen und Lenker. Ganz zu schweigen von den Carbon-Rennradrahmen, die seit zwei Jahrzehnten von Profis ungefedert über Kopfsteinpflaster gejagt werden. Die müssten den Fahrern reihenweise unter dem Arsch brechen. Es wurde über Einzelfälle berichtet, bei denen der Gewichtsvorteil von Carbon zu sehr ausgereizt wurde, und es dadurch zu Brüchen kam. Ansonsten kenne ich Berichte über Defekte nur von Alu. Der Gabelschaft z.B., der George Hincapie vor zwei oder drei Jahren bei Paris-Roubaix brach, war aus Alu. Die 07er Element Kettenstreben, über die hier so viel moniert wird, brach in den berichteten Fälle im Aluteil und nicht im Carbon. In der neusten MTB wird zudem über drei Alurahmen berichtet (Cannondale, Scott, Merida) die an kritischen Stellen im Dauerstest gebrochen sind.


----------



## subdiver (20. Juli 2008)

In der neuesten MTB und in der letzten Bike waren es zwei 
Cannondale Rize CARBON-Rahmen der jeweils gebrochen sind 

Carbon ist stabil, aber hinterfotzig 
Denn eine Schädigung der Carbonstruktur lässt sich oft nicht
von außen erkennen, da die Fasern auch innen geschädigt 
sein können.

Bei der Tour de France ist bei einem Fahrer vor ein paar Tagen bei einem
Sturz der Carbon-Rahmen in zwei Teile zerbrochen


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Juli 2008)

So, hier dann mal ein paar Bilder des Carbonvertex, gefunden bei mtbr.com:

















Viel Vergnügen!


----------



## subdiver (21. Juli 2008)

Wurde RM von Specialized übernommen  ??

Das neue Altitude und neue Vertex sehen sehr nach Speiseeis aus 
Wahrscheinlich kommen die Speci- und RM-Rahmen aus derselben taiwanesischen Fabrik.


----------



## wilson (21. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wurde RM von Specialized übernommen  ??
> 
> Das neue Altitude und neue Vertex sehen sehr nach Speiseeis aus
> Wahrscheinlich kommen die Speci- und RM-Rahmen aus derselben taiwanesischen Fabrik.



Es gibt kein Specializedrahmen, der so aussieht.


----------



## ribisl (21. Juli 2008)

Schaut aber auch nicht nach RM aus, sondern irgendwie nach Einheitsbrei, das Vertex Alu Canuck war/ist ein Klassiker.
Das Vertex Canuck wird immer genial ausschauen und ist zeitlos, das Carbondings in der zZ typischen und im Trend liegenden Lackierung, hat sich sicher bald "abgeschaut". Hat auch überhaupt kein "Rocky Mountain Flair" mehr. Schade!
Mit der Zeit gehen ist halt nicht immer ganz so toll.....

Ist aber auch Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (21. Juli 2008)

Der gute Wilson. Warst Du nicht der, der seinen Vertex 70 verkauft hat weil er aus TW kam? Und nu die Freude über ein RM-Carbon aus TW. Das Bike sieht dem S-Works 09 schon sehr ähnlich, das Bogendesign stammt ursprünglich wohl vom Corratec Superbow. Lediglich der gewaltige Steuerkopfbereich des Vertex unterscheidet sich stark vom Big S. Das Carbon-Vertex hat nichts mehr mit dem Alu-Vertex gemein, quasi zwei unterschiedliche Modelle. Bei Specialized unterscheiden sich die Alu- und Carbon-Modelle mit gleichem Namen wenigstens optisch nur geringfügig. 

Mir gefallen beide Rahmen nicht.


----------



## wilson (21. Juli 2008)

Ist doch nicht wahr, dass sich RM früher so von der breiten Masse abhob. Die aus heutiger Sicht "klassische" Rahmendesigns in Diamantform mit einfachen Rohrquerschnitten, die bis vor zwei Jahren noch ein Element ausmachten, waren damals einfach aktuell. Als man von den dünnen Stahlrohren auf voluminöse Alurohren wechselte haben auch alle von Stilbruch gejammert und das Ende des klassischen Rahmenbaus heraufbschwört. Heute gelten die als Klassiker. Heute sind es eben organische und fliessende Röhrenformen, gekrümmte Ober- und Unterrohre und neue Materialien. In zwei Jahrzehnten werden die als Klassiker gelten. RM geht mit der Zeit und das ist gut. Sonst können sie den Laden dicht machen.


----------



## wilson (21. Juli 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Der gute Wilson. Warst Du nicht der, der seinen Vertex 70 verkauft hat weil er aus TW kam? Und nu die Freude über ein RM-Carbon aus TW. Das Bike sieht dem S-Works 09 schon sehr ähnlich, das Bogendesign stammt ursprünglich wohl vom Corratec Superbow. Lediglich der gewaltige Steuerkopfbereich des Vertex unterscheidet sich stark vom Big S. Das Carbon-Vertex hat nichts mehr mit dem Alu-Vertex gemein, quasi zwei unterschiedliche Modelle. Bei Specialized unterscheiden sich die Alu- und Carbon-Modelle mit gleichem Namen wenigstens optisch nur geringfügig.
> 
> Mir gefallen beide Rahmen nicht.



Schön finde ich das auch nicht (zumindest ist es gewöhnungsbedürftig).  Mich interessieret aber vielmehr, ob der Rahmen technisch auf der Höhe ist. Der Steuerkopfbereich sieht z.B. abartig steif aus und leichter als ein 07er Vertexrahmen wird er hoffentlich auch sein (der war nämlich sauschwehr). Ich will die Ähnlichkeit zu anderen Herstellern auch nicht abstreiten. Es zeigt eben, dass auch RM mit der Zeit geht. Ihr könnt doch im Ernst nicht erwarten, dass RM bis zum Ende der Firmengeschichte, der in diesem Fall näher liegen könnte als uns lieb ist, klassiche Diamantrahmen aus Alu baut.


----------



## wilson (21. Juli 2008)

Den Vertexrahmen habe ich v.a.  aus dem Grund verkauft, weil ich damit kein Hardtail bauen konnte, das meinen Gewichtsvorstellungen entsprach. Was das Herkunftsland betrifft bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Carbonrahmen von denen gebaut werden sollte, die davon am meisten Ahnung haben. Gott behüte, dass man nun die guten alten RM Schweisser Carbonröhren backen lässt, die bei der ersten Ausfahrt unter dem Arsch brechen. Was mein Alu Element betrifft stehe ich nach wie vor auf Made in Canada. Ich war damals sehr enttäuscht von der Informationspolitik von RM. Man wollte uns da einfach - zum gleich hohen Preis - stillschweigend Rahmen aus Taiwan unterjubeln, ohne dies klar zu deklarieren. Die Gewissheit darüber haben wir ja erst seit Kurzem (ich erinnere an die unsägliche Diskussion zu diesem Thema).

Ich fahre übrigens mit grösster Zufriedenheit ein Rennradrahmen aus Carbon, der in Taiwan gemacht wurde.


----------



## Nofaith (21. Juli 2008)

Naja, der Vertex Team meiner Freundin wiegt 1280gr. Find das nicht schlecht für einen Scandium-Rahmen, ist aber auch ein pre FORM-Rohrsatz-Modell. Über Sinn oder Unsinn von Carbon für den "Alltags-Biker" kann man streiten bis zum Erbrechen. Ich hab mich z.B. bewusst gegen ein Carbon-Rennrad entschieden, lediglich die Gabel ist aus der schwarzen Faser. Auch an meinen MTB's gibt's Anbauteile, aber keine Rahmen daraus. Ich hab halt im MTB die Kostenseite auch im Auge, 'nen Lenkertausch schlägt noch nicht so teuer zu Buche wie ein Rahmen.


----------



## Blut Svente (21. Juli 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> RM? Die haben kein Interess an Umsatz. Alles Idealisten, die nur aus Liebe zum Sport für eine kleine, eingeschworene Fangemeinde zuhause in ihrem Schuppen in Canada Bikes aus Alu und Stahl in kleinen Stückzahlen produzieren.


 Das ist schon laaaange her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (21. Juli 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Naja, der Vertex Team meiner Freundin wiegt 1280gr. Find das nicht schlecht für einen Scandium-Rahmen, ist aber auch ein pre FORM-Rohrsatz-Modell. Über Sinn oder Unsinn von Carbon für den "Alltags-Biker" kann man streiten bis zum Erbrechen. Ich hab mich z.B. bewusst gegen ein Carbon-Rennrad entschieden, lediglich die Gabel ist aus der schwarzen Faser. Auch an meinen MTB's gibt's Anbauteile, aber keine Rahmen daraus. Ich hab halt im MTB die Kostenseite auch im Auge, 'nen Lenkertausch schlägt noch nicht so teuer zu Buche wie ein Rahmen.



Dein vernünftiges Kaufverhalten ist löblich, aber vermutlich bist Du nicht repräsentativ. Die meisten Normalobiker wollen, was die Profis haben. Obs sies nun brauchen oder nicht. (XTR braucht auch kein Mensch, wenn man aber hier fragen würde, wieviele sich das ans Rad schrauben, würde man vermutlich staunen). Die Pros wiederum fahren das, was die Sponsoren ihnen geben und die geben das, was sie der grossen Masse andrehen wollen. Das ist (im CC-Bereich) heutzutage nunmal Carbon. RM hat damit nicht angefangen, muss aber nun wohl oder übel nachziehen oder den Laden dicht machen.


----------



## Nofaith (21. Juli 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Dein vernünftiges Kaufverhalten ist löblich, aber vermutlich bist Du nicht repräsentativ.


 
Darf ich das bei der nächsten Diskussion mit meiner Freundin verwenden?  Die mault immer über meine Teile-Einkäufe


----------



## wilson (22. Juli 2008)

Ich sage meiner Frau immer, dass ich ja auch Autos tunen und Ferraris sammeln könnte, was dann noch wesentlich teurer (und auch weniger gesund und sinnvoll) wäre .


----------



## rocsam (22. Juli 2008)

..wer hat sich bloß beim Vertex-Carbon und dem neuen Altitude das Lack-Design ausgedacht? Der frühere TREK-Designer? Nix mehr mit eigenständigen Dekoren. Furchtbar!! Überhaupt kein Unterschied mehr zu Trek und Co. Früher haben andere RM kopiert, jetzt ist es andersherum.....


----------



## wilson (22. Juli 2008)

Das ist eben das Problem, wenn man technisch nachhinkt. Man ist dann dazu verdammt, die Anderen zu kopieren...


----------



## F.O.B. (22. Juli 2008)

Die einzigen, die hier etwas verschlafen, sind die Konsumsklaven, die ihren Gemütszustand davon abhängig machen, welches (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) Material sie unter dem Hintern haben. Wenn ein Biker von dem Gefühl der Unzufriedenheit heimgesucht wird, weil ihm ein Biker mit einem Karbonrahmen entgegenkommt und diese Unzufrieden in ein "muß ich auch haben" umschlägt, dann ist genau das passiert, was die Hersteller, die sich ein entsprechenden Werbeauftritt leisten können, von den Bikerbravos erwarten.
Die Aufgabe der MTB-Magazine war es schon immer gewesen, kostspielige Neuerungen als zukunftsträchtig zu verkaufen (Federgabeln, Hinterbausysteme, Scheibenbremsen) und damit einen Boom einzuläuten. Dass deswegen die eine oder andere Traditionmarke das Buch zumachen mußte oder von einem "Großen" geschluckt wurde weil, denen das Geld für entsprechende Entwicklungen fehlte ist ja eine Sache, aber was machen wir nur mit den Bikern die völlig frustriert sind, weil sie erfahren haben, dass der exklusive und teuer bezahlte Karbonrahmen der Marke A in der selben taiwanesischen Halle entwickelt und produziert wurde wie der Karbonrahmen eines Mitbewerbers?


----------



## teatimetom (22. Juli 2008)

noch blöder ist:
 hersteller a verkauft für heidengeld untaugliche rahmen und steht nicht zu seinen fehlern.
solche hersteller gehören einfach weg vom markt, also viel erfolg rocky


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (22. Juli 2008)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die hier etwas verschlafen, sind die Konsumsklaven, die ihren Gemütszustand davon abhängig machen, welches (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) Material sie unter dem Hintern haben. Wenn ein Biker von dem Gefühl der Unzufriedenheit heimgesucht wird, weil ihm ein Biker mit einem Karbonrahmen entgegenkommt und diese Unzufrieden in ein "muß ich auch haben" umschlägt, dann ist genau das passiert, was die Hersteller, die sich ein entsprechenden Werbeauftritt leisten können, von den Bikerbravos erwarten.
> Die Aufgabe der MTB-Magazine war es schon immer gewesen, kostspielige Neuerungen als zukunftsträchtig zu verkaufen (Federgabeln, Hinterbausysteme, Scheibenbremsen) und damit einen Boom einzuläuten. Dass deswegen die eine oder andere Traditionmarke das Buch zumachen mußte oder von einem "Großen" geschluckt wurde weil, denen das Geld für entsprechende Entwicklungen fehlte ist ja eine Sache, aber was machen wir nur mit den Bikern die völlig frustriert sind, weil sie erfahren haben, dass der exklusive und teuer bezahlte Karbonrahmen der Marke A in der selben taiwanesischen Halle entwickelt und produziert wurde wie der Karbonrahmen eines Mitbewerbers?


----------



## rocsam (22. Juli 2008)

jawoll, von mir auch:


----------



## breezer2 (23. Juli 2008)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> noch blöder ist:
> hersteller a verkauft für heidengeld untaugliche rahmen und steht nicht zu seinen fehlern.
> solche hersteller gehören einfach weg vom markt, also viel erfolg rocky



Posten hier wieder mal die Händler der Konkurrenzproduke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (23. Juli 2008)

Auf der Webseite von BA kann man unter News mehr über das Carbon-Vertex lesen.
Alison Sydor fährt es derzeit auf der Transalp.
In den Handel soll es dann Mitte 2009 kommen.


----------



## wilson (23. Juli 2008)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die hier etwas verschlafen, sind die Konsumsklaven, die ihren Gemütszustand davon abhängig machen, welches (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) Material sie unter dem Hintern haben. Wenn ein Biker von dem Gefühl der Unzufriedenheit heimgesucht wird, weil ihm ein Biker mit einem Karbonrahmen entgegenkommt und diese Unzufrieden in ein "muß ich auch haben" umschlägt, dann ist genau das passiert, was die Hersteller, die sich ein entsprechenden Werbeauftritt leisten können, von den Bikerbravos erwarten.
> Die Aufgabe der MTB-Magazine war es schon immer gewesen, kostspielige Neuerungen als zukunftsträchtig zu verkaufen (Federgabeln, Hinterbausysteme, Scheibenbremsen) und damit einen Boom einzuläuten. Dass deswegen die eine oder andere Traditionmarke das Buch zumachen mußte oder von einem "Großen" geschluckt wurde weil, denen das Geld für entsprechende Entwicklungen fehlte ist ja eine Sache, aber was machen wir nur mit den Bikern die völlig frustriert sind, weil sie erfahren haben, dass der exklusive und teuer bezahlte Karbonrahmen der Marke A in der selben taiwanesischen Halle entwickelt und produziert wurde wie der Karbonrahmen eines Mitbewerbers?



Womit wir wieder mal den Beweis dafür haben, wie schlecht und dekadent Kapitalismus und freie Marktwirtschaft doch sind.


----------



## teatimetom (23. Juli 2008)

breezer2 schrieb:


> Posten hier wieder mal die Händler der Konkurrenzproduke?



 ex rocky anhänger


----------



## Lasse (23. Juli 2008)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> Die Aufgabe der MTB-Magazine war es schon immer gewesen, kostspielige Neuerungen als zukunftsträchtig zu verkaufen: Federgabeln, (...)Scheibenbremsen und damit einen Boom einzuläuten.



Völlig sinnfreie Neuerungen wohlgemerkt und auch nur, um den Verkauf anzuheizen und nicht etwa, weil sie wirklich sinnvoll wären . Hach, wäre das schön, wenn alle unsere Bikes noch Cantilever und Starrgabel hätten. Böse, böse Bikemagazine...


----------



## rocsam (23. Juli 2008)

..ich darf in diesem Zusammenhang erwähnen, dass ich früher mit Vierkant-Kurbeln *nie* Ärger hatte, seit ISIS, -X.Type und wie dieser moderne DRECK sonst noch so heißen mag, ziehe ich ständig Lagerschalen nach und habe bei meinem SXC innerhalb von 500km schon das zweite Tretlager gehimmelt, nur weil ich leicht an einer Wurzel hängengeblieben bin!! Erst erzählt uns die Industrie, dass mit ISIS die Kurbeln haltbarer und steifer werden : Glatte Lüge!!!, dann heißt es: Außenliegende Lager, das isses jetzt (schon wieder gelogen) und jetzt lese ich, dass Truvativ einen neuen Standard entwickelt hat, mit innenliegenden Lagern (ach ne...)...Der Bezug zum Thread: Wer heute CARBON-Rahmen kauft ist der Dumme,. weil das Zeugs definitiv noch nicht ausgereift ist und wenn sich alle brav mit Carbon eingedeckt haben kommt die Industrie darauf, dass Alu die Zukunft ist... Wer erinnert sich noch an SPV und Tubeless??? Vor zwei, drei Jahren noch konnte ja ein Rad ohne diese Features zum mountainbiken ja angeblich gar nicht mehr benutzt werden....


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. Juli 2008)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> ....
> Die Aufgabe der MTB-Magazine war es schon immer gewesen, kostspielige Neuerungen als zukunftsträchtig zu verkaufen (Federgabeln, Hinterbausysteme, Scheibenbremsen) und damit einen Boom einzuläuten....





Ich fahre gern mit ner Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen und der Hinterbau von meinem Switch stellt mich auch zufrieden...In diesem Sinne: DANKE Bikebravos

Das "Carbon-Vertex" ist nicht wirklich der Bringer. :kotz:
Wird die Aluvariante auch so aussehen?


----------



## subdiver (23. Juli 2008)

Gerade in der Live-Berichterstattung der "Tour de France" wurde erwähnt und gezeigt, 
dass nach einem Sturz mit einem Carbon-Rad anschließend der Rahmen oder das komplette Rad ausgewechselt wird.

Denn, laut den Teamchefs, können Schäden an Carbonrahmen augenscheinlich nicht erkannt werden, 
deshalb der vorsichtshalbere Austausch der Rahmen.

Im Profisport mögen Carbonrahmen ihre Berechtigung haben,
aber für Hobbyfahrer ? 

Hier gibt es noch Lesestoff.
http://www.zedler.de/news-publik/tour-2005/content/user/bilder/seite_55_aus_t08_carbon.pdf


----------



## wilson (23. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Gerade in der Live-Berichterstattung der "Tour de France" wurde erwähnt und gezeigt,
> dass nach einem Sturz mit einem Carbon-Rad anschließend der Rahmen oder das komplette Rad ausgewechselt wird.
> 
> Denn, laut den Teamchefs, können Schäden an Carbonrahmen augenscheinlich nicht erkannt werden,
> ...



In einem anderen Thread wird darüber diskutiert, die *Alu*schwinge des 07er Elements vorsorglich auszutauschen, auch ohne Sturz....

Fehlkonstruktionen gibts überall, unabhängig vom Material. Pros fahren das leichteste Produkt. Leichtbau ist immer ein Risiko, auch unabhängig vom Material. Beim Höhepunkt des Alubooms hat man Rahmen konstruiert, die kaum schwerer waren als heutige Mainstream-Carbonkonstruktionen. Das hatte zur Folge, dass ein Oberrohr so dünn war, dass es schon vom Hinschauen Beulen bekam. Demgegenüber ist ein vergleichbar schwerer Carbonrahmen schon wieder ein Sicherheitsplus. Man muss sich eben kritisch mit dem Produkt auseinandersetzen und sich fragen, ob es denn der 900g schwere Toprahmen sein muss, oder ob das 1200g Model, das mehr Sicherheitsreserven hat, auch genügt. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich bspw. damals gegen einen Principa Rex Pro Rahmen und für ein normales Rex entschieden und heute fahre ich einen Wilier Mortirolo und nicht den LeRoi. Ferner muss man halt bereit sein, nach einem Sturz einen sauteuren Lenker zu ersetzen. Wer soviel Mühe und Geld nicht investieren will, ist mit Alu oder besser noch Stahl sicher besser bedient.

Edit: Die Probleme, die der Link anspricht sind auch bekannt. Ist halt selber schuld, wer sich das Geld für einen Drehmomentschlüssel spart oder zweifelhafte Produkte kauft. Meinen Syntace Carbonteilen vertraue ich blind. Dort quetscht nix im Klemmbereich, weil an den neuralgischen Stellen ein Titannetz verbaut ist. Beim kürzen meiner P6 Stütze ist mir aufgefallen, dass  das Carbonrohr an den kritischen Stellen teilweise um die 5mm dick ist. Das bricht nie im Leben. Dafür sind die Teile auch nicht die leichtesten auf dem Markt. Wie ich eben oben schon sagte...


----------



## F.O.B. (23. Juli 2008)

@TheBikeLebowski: Mal ganz ehrlich: Wieviele Federgabeln, wieviele Scheibenbremsen und wieviele Fahrwerke und andere Komponenten mußtest Du kaufen bis Du zufrieden warst? Dein DANKE! gilt also jenen meinungsmachenden (und nicht meinungsbildenden!) Institutionen, deren Testergebnisse deckungsgleich sind mit Deinen Erfahrungen? Ich glaub', heute komme ich vor lachen nicht in den Schlaf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (24. Juli 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> In einem anderen Thread wird darüber diskutiert, die *Alu*schwinge des 07er Elements vorsorglich auszutauschen, auch ohne Sturz....



Hierbei handelt es sich offensichtlich um einen Konstruktionsfehler.
Ein Bruch des besagten Bauteil kann bei einer schnellen Abfahrt
unabsehbare gesundheitliche Konsequenzen haben 
Die Brüche an der Schwinge gab es hier OHNE vorherigen Sturz 

Von 1992 bis 1996 fuhr ich einen Carbonrahmen von Specialized (Ultimate mit Titanmuffen).
Die Carbonrohre hielten allen Belastungen stand, aber nach 4 Jahren lösten 
sich die Klebestellen zwischen Carbon und dem Titan.
Ok, heute ist die Klebetechnik sicherlich fortschrittlicher.
Das grundsätzliche Problem bleibt aber bestehen, die unterschiedlichen
Ausdehnungen von den eingeklebten Metallteilen mit dem Carbon.
Das Problem von Korrossion der eingeklebten Aluteile besteht zudem.

Die umwelt- und gesundheitschädliche Massenherstellung von Carbonteilen- 
und -rahmen in Fernost ist auch ein Punkt, der beim Kauf von diesen Teilen
beachtet werden sollte !

Sicherlich lassen sich heutzutage Carbonrahmen- und teile sehr stabil
und haltbar konstruieren, dann aber schwindet der hauptsäche Vorteil
von Carbon, das Gewicht !! 

Ich bin grundsätzlich nicht gegen Carbon, aber momentan kann ich keine 
Vorteile gegenüber einem guten Alurahmen erkennen (im Hobbybereich), außer vielleicht 
200 bis 300 gr. Gewichtsvorteil und besserer Verkaufsmöglichkeiten.
Letzteres wird bei RM den Ausschlag für den Carboneinstieg gegeben haben.

Ein wenig kenn ich mich bei Carbon aus, denn ich habe 1988 an der Münchner FH erfolgreich 
meinen Abschluss in Kunsttofftechnik gemacht


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Juli 2008)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> @TheBikeLebowski: Mal ganz ehrlich: Wieviele Federgabeln, wieviele Scheibenbremsen und wieviele Fahrwerke und andere Komponenten mußtest Du kaufen bis Du zufrieden warst? Dein DANKE! gilt also jenen meinungsmachenden (und nicht meinungsbildenden!) Institutionen, deren Testergebnisse deckungsgleich sind mit Deinen Erfahrungen? Ich glaub', heute komme ich vor lachen nicht in den Schlaf!



Bloß weil ich Dein Lied nicht mit singe, musst Du nicht auf Deinen Schlaf verzichten.


----------



## Kirschblotze (24. Juli 2008)

Krass, über was man sich alles Gedanken machen kann ;-)

Aber ich gebe denjenigen recht, denen das Carbon-Vertex nicht gefällt. Ich finde es insbesondere von der Lackierung abartig hässlich. Und die Alditüte will mir auch nicht so recht gefallen. Auch hier weniger die Form als die Lackierung.

Aber interessant finde ich immer wieder die Diskussionen, um vorsorglichen Austausch von Komponenten, weil sie in Einzelfällen gebrochen sind. Dann fahrt doch das Zeug im harten Einsatz putt. BA muss dann für Ersatz sorgen. Mir ist vorgestern mein Element samt Montageständer wegen Dappigkeit umgefallen. War mir echt schnupp! Uuhhh hoffentlich ist nichts meiner Carbonschwinge passiert  Muss ich heute wohl mal kontrollieren.

Klar, ärgerlich wenn ein Defekt bei nem Alpencross passiert. Aber wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit? Kann das hier wirklich jemand beurteilen?

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich denke nicht, dass Rocky den Carbonboom verschläft, siehe Carbon Vertex. Und ich persönlich finde die zurückhaltenden "Carbon-Politik" gut. Sollen andere gerne Carbon an Endkunden testen. Wenn es in ein paar Jahren genügend Erfahrungsberichte gibt, und sich Carbon bewährt hat, dann kaufe ich mir sicherlich auch so ein Teil. Bis dahin, werde ich weiterhin erstmal bei Alu bleiben. Alu ist ausgereift. Und mehr Geld zahlen, um "Betatester" zu werden: "Nein, danke!"

Netter Nebeneffekt durch den Carbonboom: Alurahmen werden im Verhältnis günstiger, weil die Top-Bikes einer Reihe aus der teuren Kohlefaser sind.


----------



## subdiver (24. Juli 2008)

@ Kirschblotze
Ich kenne einen Element 07-Fahrer, dem bei ca. 40-50 km/h das hintere 
Ausfallende (Scheibenbremse) von der Schwinge gebrochen ist 
und dadurch einen Sturz hatte.
Er hatte "Glück" und nur Abschürfungen und Prellungen.
Der Fall liegt beim östereichischen RM-Importeur.

Tja, über was man sich nicht alles Gedanken machen kann


----------



## teatimetom (24. Juli 2008)

ok. rocky vertex und specialized hardtail sehen sich zum verwechseln ähnlich. werden beide in taiwan gefertigt.

speci und giant teilen sich die gleiche firma. 
marzocchi und suntour ebenso.
sollte marzocchi im speci werk fertigen lassen ist die sache klar und rocky steckt mit drin 

es gibt nur eine bikeschmiede und die firmen drucken nur mehr aufkleber


----------



## Kirschblotze (24. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> @ Kirschblotze
> Ich kenne einen Element 07-Fahrer, dem bei ca. 40-50 km/h das hintere
> Ausfallende (Scheibenbremse) von der Schwinge gebrochen ist
> und dadurch einen Sturz hatte.
> ...



Bezeichnend, dass Du als erstes antwortest 

Nichts für ungut, aber es ist und bleibt auch hier ein Einzelfall! In einem anderen Beitrag hast Du Dir überlegt anwaltlichen Rat einzuholen. Sorry, da kann ich Dir nicht mehr folgen, weil nichtmal ein Defekt vorliegt.

Und allein RM/BA weiss sicher, wie oft etwas defekt geht. Und ich denke schon, dass sie eine Rückrufaktion starten würden, wenn es unverhätnismäßig hoch wäre.

Owei! Was ein Glück habe ich ein 08er Element und habe diese Sorge nicht mehr. Sorry 

Aber das alles ist ja Offtopic hier!

zurück zum Thema: Carbon kommt bei mir ziemlich sicher erst in ein paar Jahren, wenn es sich in der Masse durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (25. Juli 2008)

Kirschblotze schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema: Carbon kommt bei mir ziemlich sicher erst in ein paar Jahren, wenn es sich in der Masse durchgesetzt hat.




Fährst Du Rennen? Beim letzten Eiger Bike Marathon waren whs. etwa die Hälfte der Bikes aus Carbon. Wieviel Masse brauchts denn noch?


----------



## wilson (25. Juli 2008)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> ok. rocky vertex und specialized hardtail sehen sich zum verwechseln ähnlich. werden beide in taiwan gefertigt.



Das alte Vertex (vor 2007) sah auf den ersten Blick doch auch aus wie jedes x-beliebige Alu-Hardtail. Diamantrahmen mit einfachen, klaren Röhrenformen. Die Unterschiede lagen im Detail und das ist auch beim neuen Vertex so. Ich mache mal auf den Lenkkopfbereich aufmerksam, der nun wirklich anders aussieht als bei Spezialiced. Ich weiss nicht, was man hier von RM erwartet. Als sie mit dem Flatline kamen, das nun wirklich vom Design her was völlig Eigenständiges darstellt, haben auch (fast) alle moniert, wie hässlich das doch sei.

Ich finde den Rahmen auch nicht unbedingt schön. Vorallem bei der Lackierung würde ich mir das Kleeblattdesign wünschen. Es ist ja letztlich auch ein Prototyp, der da zu sehen war. Warten wir doch auch mal ab, welche technischen Verbesserungen die neuen Rahmen bieten. Es muss heutzutage möglich sein, ein Hardtail um die 9kg zu bauen und dafür war der alte Vertexrahmen nunmal keine gute Basis.

Ich den Verdacht, dass all Jene (und damit sei niemand konkretes gemeint), die hier konstant über die Neukonstruktionen herziehen, einfach nur ihre alte Alumühle zuhause im Keller schönreden wollen. Man gesteht sich nunmal nicht gerne ein, dass das einst teuer bezahlte Stück nun plötzlich zum alten "Eisen" gehört und technisch nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand ist. Also ist alles Neue erstmal schlecht und hässlich. In ein bis zwei Jahren werden die gleichen, die mittlerweilen auch ein Carbonrocky besitzen, dieses über den Klee hinaus loben.


----------



## ow1 (25. Juli 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Fährst Du Rennen? Beim letzten Eiger Bike Marathon waren whs. etwa die Hälfte der Bikes aus Carbon. Wieviel Masse brauchts denn noch?



Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr alle  habt. Im RR Bereich hat sich doch Carbon schon längst etabliert. Und wenn sich doch einer so ein Carbonhobel leisten kann dann soll er damit auch Rennen fahren. Ich denke, man muss sich in verschiedene Richtungen weiterentwickeln und hier hat nun mal Carbon das grösste Potenzial. Stillstand bedeutet Rückschritt. Ich bin froh das ich heute auf eine funktionierende Scheibenbremse vertrauen kann was man vor zehn Jahren noch nicht hatte. Und ich habe auch so ein Plastiklenker an meinem Bike der gegenüber meinem Alulenker doch glatte 100 gr. einspart. Also, lasst doch die Hersteller mit neuen Materialien experimentieren es hilft uns noch mehr Freude an unserem schönen Sport zu haben.


----------



## Kirschblotze (25. Juli 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Fährst Du Rennen? Beim letzten Eiger Bike Marathon waren whs. etwa die Hälfte der Bikes aus Carbon. Wieviel Masse brauchts denn noch?



Nö! 

Das ist doch genau das was ich sage. Lass die die Rennen fahren den Kram testen. Schön! Und wenn es ausgereift ist, sich durchgesetzt hat usw, usw dann kommen wir Hobbyfahrer. Und schau mal oben, wieviel hier schon fast wissenschaftlich versucht haben die Nachteile von Carbon darzustellen. Falls sie recht haben sollten, ist die Carbon Backtechnik noch nicht komplett ausgereift.

Wieviel Prozent der MTBler fahren Rennen, und wieviele nicht? Schonmal überlegt. Und wieviele von den, die nicht Rennen fahren, fahren Carbon? Ich schätze mal, dass das verschwindend wenige sein werden. Also die Masse fährt Alu. Oder wenn ich mich bei mir so umschaue, auch noch einige Stahl.

Ich sehe da nicht, dass irgendetwas veraltet ist. Und wieviel Gewichtsvorteil bringt mir ein Carbonrahmen gegenüber einem Alurahmen? Und jetzt nehme ich noch die Kosten hinzu. Nee, nee, solange das Preisleistungsverhältnis hier nicht stimmt, kommt das nicht in die Tüte. Da bleibe ich lieber beim Altbewährten, und wenn es ein neues Altbewährte gibt - vielleicht Carbon - dann halt das.

Zur Zeit ist es ein Trend, ja! Und Rocky wird sich hüten ihn zu verschlafen. Und wenn er sich durchsetzt, dann werde ich vielleicht auch irgendwann sowas fahren. Aber bis dahin bin ich mit meinem Aluhobel glücklich.


----------

